# Waysons Corner



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Stopped by Waysons Corner today just to check out the environment. The whether was warm and all the ice has melted but the water was pretty muddy. No one was on the pier. I will give it a few more weeks before the fishing season kicks off.

Tight Lines.......


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Returned to Waysons Corner on Saturday 2/8/2014 to find a few anglers and more ice spots. The wait continues!!!

Tight Lines...

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC02971modified_zpsdae9b1d3.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC02971modified_zpsdae9b1d3.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC02971modified_zpsdae9b1d3.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC02968modified_zpscf11397b.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC02968modified_zpscf11397b.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC02968modified_zpscf11397b.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC02958modified_zps6dbe8231.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC02958modified_zps6dbe8231.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC02958modified_zps6dbe8231.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC02956modified_zps6f8d56bb.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC02956modified_zps6f8d56bb.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC02956modified_zps6f8d56bb.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC02954modified_zps2ca24cf9.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC02954modified_zps2ca24cf9.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC02954modified_zps2ca24cf9.jpg"/></a>


----------



## MSC (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for checking. Them yellow perch are coming as soon as the water temps finally warm up a little. But I would guess its going to be at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Unless Mother Nature starts giving us some nights above freezing I don't think we'll see any decent WP fishing till March. Looking forward to it. They sure are a pretty fish.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks like a decent place to fish.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

I'll be ready when the fish are ready...


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Glad to see you back catman. I hope all is well. 


catman said:


> Unless Mother Nature starts giving us some nights above freezing I don't think we'll see any decent WP fishing till March. Looking forward to it. They sure are a pretty fish.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

catman said:


> Unless Mother Nature starts giving us some nights above freezing I don't think we'll see any decent WP fishing till March. Looking forward to it. They sure are a pretty fish.


you mean YPs cause you wont see no decent WPs until mid March anyway!!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

earl of DC said:


> you mean YPs cause you wont see no decent WPs until mid March anyway!!!


My bad Earl.:redface:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

SpeedRacer said:


> Glad to see you back catman. I hope all is well.


Thanks, feels good to be back. Had some medical issues but that's all history now.


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the update. I was about to get a regular license so I didn't miss the YP with the lifetime license taking weeks to process. I think I'll just go ahead and get the lifetime license now given this update.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

JF..Nice pics ...this the w/e


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

Really good pictures. I have been away for awhile but back now!


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Welcome back everyone...now lets prepare for a successful fishing season!!!:fishing:


----------

